# Some BUTT BOARD questions



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I've used butt boards in very limited applications, and I have some questions.

Can anyone tell me the advantages of the 53" boards compared to 47" that I have seen recommended? (I like the 53" since I can lock into the parallel boards.)

Some people say 1/16" on the side strips, some say 1/8". (if your boards use side strips as opposed to being beveled) Any thoughts?

And do you screw all of one side before putting up the adjoining board? Or just a few screws on the first board, then begin working in the screws on the second board along with the first?

Do you begin your screws from one end... from the middle... or does it seem to matter?

Do you alternate screws, left right, left right? Or do you place them directly across from one another?

Is a 5" pattern sufficient?

Thanks


----------



## hardscrabble (Feb 19, 2010)

Im not getting the application. What are you building with these boards? cabinets, siding? more info please.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

hardscrabble said:


> Im not getting the application. What are you building with these boards? cabinets, siding? more info please.


Being as this is the *Drywall* forum...


Willie, I generally use ¼", since 
that is what I generally have around....


----------



## hardscrabble (Feb 19, 2010)

Oops! guess im still a little green as regards to this forum. Im gettin a good laugh anyways. Thanks for the clarification:laughing:


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

So far, the biggest problem I've run into is keeping the screws from breaking the paper. About every third one cuts through the top paper.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

try resetting your depth guage.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Willie.Are you buying ready made butt-boards or do you make your own?


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

JumboJack said:


> Willie.Are you buying ready made butt-boards or do you make your own?


I've tried both.


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

What are butt-boards ?


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

rjconstructs said:


> What are butt-boards ?


*THIS* will help explain them.


----------



## Tradesman (Jun 22, 2007)

Couple thoughts on butt boards, back blockers, or whatever you want to call them...

The first time I tried the idea, I made my own and experienced the same thing with the screws tearing through. Very frustrating.

Next time, I tried some store-bought ones (rocksplicers) and they worked MUCH better. Why? The edges were not built up as much as I had done mine. They are not even 1/16". Still pulls the board down to get the taper, but the bend is less than a fatter edge produces, so there is less tension on the screws. Also, the width of the backer is important. Rocksplicers are 6" wide; narrower backers would have the same effect as fat edge buildups.

Rocksplicers also are 54" long, which I assume is to accommodate 54" board. If you are using 48" board, you don't need a backer longer than 48"

Personally, I found that the hassle of making my own wasn't worth it. The different back blockers seem expensive by the piece, but if you keep the number of butts to a minimum, enough backers for a whole house only adds a couple cents per square foot to the cost. Well worth it for me.

Whichever method you use, they do a great job!


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

48" osb scrap rip 6-8", 2 paper shims slap tacked each edge... You'll never go back

I stitch'em up 4-6"... 

I experimented with more..screws just rip through 

Also, as to the longer length tied the adjacent board. I think that limits the action of the butt board and causes more stress/pull.


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

TimelessQuality said:


> 48" osb scrap rip 6-8", 2 paper shims slap tacked each edge... You'll never go back
> 
> I stitch'em up 4-6"...
> 
> ...


I have been thinking on using them as well.

What thickness of OSB? The paper shims, we Talking just printer paper thickness or something more like posterboard?

How about making the Board 54" with posterboard strips 48" and started at one end with 6" at the other end with no strip? Then when you screw it into the sheet above (or below) it there would still be the proper depth. 

If there is no real advantage then 48" is sure easier to make, or should you go under that becasue of top and bottom plates on the wall? say 45" for walls and 48" for ceiling ones?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Good idea fellers :thumbup: I'll through her in the arsenal. Always hated those butt joints.


----------

